# engine mounts for CA18DET



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

What kind of engine mounts will work on my 240SX conversion to a CA18DET? Will the stock KA24 mounts work? Where can I get them?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The stock will work great if there still good... Nismo will be great also!


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

The NISMO mounts make a huge difference in how the car feels and improves 60' times as well as better stability for aggresive drving.....Get the mounts, they are great....i've personally owned them on my 95 with redtop.....huge difference..... We carry them on our site, gauranteed cheaper than anyone else....click linky in my sig... :cheers: 

-Alex B.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

lots of people use the nismo ka/sr mount for the CA, some people say the mounts raise the engine up too high, but the hood will still clear so it's not a problem. that's probably why nismo makes motor mounts specific for the CA, good luck finding a set in the US.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> The NISMO mounts make a huge difference in how the car feels and improves 60' times as well as better stability for aggresive drving.....Get the mounts, they are great....i've personally owned them on my 95 with redtop.....huge difference..... We carry them on our site, gauranteed cheaper than anyone else....click linky in my sig... :cheers:
> 
> -Alex B.



You need to carry RB parts


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> You need to carry RB parts


I am... Taken me a while, but i have got ahold of some suppliers... I will throw them on the site under 240sx section as soon as i can.. :cheers: 
I can get ahold of most parts out there, and of course the exceptions will always be rare JDM parts and stuff of that nature.

-Alex B. :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

awesome! :thumbup: thanks.. 


Can you get a hold of rare JDM super conductive high flow kanuter valves?  hahaha


----------

